# Lumpy is gone



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

I got up Friday morning and Lumpy was down. He was over a hill from the house so at first I wasn't sure he was alive. I ran down to him and as I got there he got up. I suspected colic and started walking him. It was so hot so I was cooling him with water down his back and a misting fan. After about 4 hours he pooped a small poo but right then he went down again. I ran to the house, called the Vet who made it out in 15 minutes Thank God. She examined him and told us the bad news. He had a Lipoma that cut off his small intestine. She thought the trip to a surgery center would kill him and then the surgery only has a 10% success. Her recommendation was helping him out of his pain. We were devastated. We were not expecting this. He made it to 29 which is quite old and we know that. He just looked so young and vibrant still. We are heart broken.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry  RIP Lumpy. He was stunning.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

RIP Lumpy

So sorry for your loss


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Lumpy.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

So very sorry for the loss of your beloved Lumpy. Godspeed~


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear about Lumpy

Rest In Peace Lumpy


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so so sorry. He was really beautiful. Godspeed sweet Lumpy, and hugs to you.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. Take care


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you guys for the kindness and support. I appreciate you all so much.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

RIP Lumpy. 

It is never easy to lose any animal friend.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Rest In Peace Lumpy, God speed and run... run like the wind.

Pat


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lumpy*

I am so very sorry about Lumpy!
May he rest in peace!


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry about your loss.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Lumpy was a handsome horse.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so very sorry you have lost him. No matter what the species, it hurts to lose a beloved friend.

Peace be with you.
Lucy


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so, so sorry.
I am glad the vet got right there so Lumpy could be let go peacefully, but that is such a very hard thing. 

Run fast and free lumpy in fields full of all good things that you can eat with no worries.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Lumpy. Run free sweet boy, run like wind.


----------

